# Problems with Uverse and Linksys Routers



## OneLuv (Dec 28, 2006)

I just had AT & T Uverse installed. I have a Linksys g router with a 5 port switch. The tech guy connected my router to the at&t router, and it wont recognize it. If I hardwire my desktop straight to their router I have service...he then delcares his job done. But the rest of my pc's are s.o.l

How do I configure my linksys router/switch with this 2wire at & t stuff?

Shannon


----------



## Skymouse (Jul 9, 2007)

Done a little reading, these people seem to have the same problem and solution, follow this link.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r20854445-Linksys-router-Uverse

Hope it helps


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Classic problem of two routers with their base addresses in the same subnet. The fix in the previous link to set the base address of the Linksys to 192.168.2.1 will work, but you'll still have two NAT layers to complicate things.

Two ways to deal with this.


Put the 2WIRE in bridge mode to eliminate the NAT layer.
Configure the secondary router as a WAP and eliminate it's NAT layer.

Here's the recipe for the second option.

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## OneLuv (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks much. I tried following Johns' post but I got confused. The at&t tech came out and stated the problem is compatability with linksys and 2wire, and installed a netgear switch. I wanted to keep my router just because. Today Im too frustrated, I read the article in the link you sent, and I am going to undo what she did and try the instructions in the article.

Again, thanks alot.


----------

